
Bluetooth technology turns red lights green for emergency vehicles - zspitzer
http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/queensland/bluetooth-technology-turns-red-lights-green-for-emergency-vehicles-20170221-guhs0y.html
======
gaspoweredcat
what could possibly go wrong? im sure theyre totally 100% hack proof!

